

 Accessibility isn’t Optional - robin_reala
http://www.broken-links.com/2012/11/22/accessibility-isnt-optional/

======
twiceaday
> If you market or develop ICT products and services and you’re still ignoring
> accessibility, you’re ignoring the coming reality. One day it will be you,
> or someone you know and love.

IMHO appeals to emotion auto-lose the accessibility argument.

